# Toshiba T1800 DOS OS boot disk locations?



## wekavern (Oct 14, 2004)

I am trying to revive a Toshiba T1800 for a specific low-end dedicated application for which it should be ideal.

Can anyone direct me to sites for the Toshiba variant of DOS 6.22 (which I have been told is not the same as the standard MS 6.22 version. I have tried to install my copy unsuccesfully)
I need to download the correct OS and, also to obtain the appropriate Toshiba boot disks relevant to this model.

I have restored the functionality (back-up battery replacement, cleaning, etc) and it powers up looking for an OS. Problem is the set of OS disks I inherited are for a T1200. and run DOS 3.3.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There is no difference with DOS. If that is all you are going to install you can use any version of DOS. The only things you may possibly need (eg if you try to load win 3.11) are screen drivers etc from the Toshiba web site. Get the manual from there(Toshiba are usually very good at supplying files and manuals)


----------

